# Norton Error: 8504, 104



## niko381 (Jan 31, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm having an issue on my Windows XP machine that I'm hoping someone can give me a hand with... After running a few programs to remove some malicious software from my computer (Spybot, Combofix, Malwarebytes) I started getting an error message in Norton Security Suite: 3039, 69638. I ran Norton Power Eraser, uninstalled it, ran Norton Removal Tool, and reinstalled, and now I'm getting Error: 8504, 104.

Uninstalled/reinstalled by the same process and now I'm still getting the same error. I tried Googling around a bit, but didn't manage to find anything concrete as to what causes the problem. Does anyone have an idea what may get rid of the error?

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You should never run ComboFix without supervision! It could brick your PC entirely.

Before you get any help make sure the virus is completely gone:

Please read *all* of the following instructions found here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html 

After reading *all* of the instructions found above post the required logs in a new thread: Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help - Tech Support Forum 

Please note that the virus team is very busy and will get to you in due time. If you do not get a reply within 72 hours then you may bump the post. 

*Do not post any logs here!*


----------



## niko381 (Jan 31, 2007)

Well to be totally honest... I did have supervision. I actually work at a Computer Repair shop, so ComboFix is part of the procedure we take on infected computers, so I do have my boss's guidance as well, but unfortunately beyond attempting to reinstall Norton, we're a bit stumped over here. I'll follow those instructions right away though!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Have the virus team make sure everything is clean. If they say it is come back here.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks like you could be still infected https://support.norton.com/sp/en/uk/home/current/solutions/v62545568_EndUserProfile_en_us but if you already had MBAM installed, then that could be causing the conflict as it does with Norton 360.

Uninstall MBAM to see if you still get the error notification.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Running Combo fix easy, reading the logs is the hard part. There are things to be run first. Running other things first can be just super important.

Unless you ran the required back up, back up what you can and reload XP. I am sure a repair shop has the XP disks.

BG


----------



## niko381 (Jan 31, 2007)

I'll check when I go into work tomorrow, to see if MBAM was still installed! Then I'll probably reinstall Norton one more time and see if it goes back to the error, or if it may still be infected.

And good call Basementgeek, maybe I should fill my utility belt (flashdrive) with some more of those other super important things to run as well. I also do really want to learn to read the logs at some point, so I'll have to do my homework too.

Indeed we do have all the XP disks, so if nothing else works, I'll back it all up and reload. I'll still follow the other advice and submit my logs to the virus team though, and see if they come up with anything.


----------

